# under cupboard TV/DVD/RADIO



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I have been wondering about this under cupboard tv/dvd/radio, I like it, yes pricey, but neat all the same.

under cupboard TV/DVD/RADIO...Click here

Edit: I have split this from the under cupboard bracket post as it was detracting from that members question.

I would like opinions, I have checked the net and it does appear to be the only one availble in the UK.

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Wow! Those look great rob

I have been seriously thinking about a TV recently, although we dont get a lot of TV time when in the van. But!! we dont have counter top space for one and the only logical place (in comfortable viewing position) for an under cupboard model, is directly above where the electic kettle plugs in (steam etc). Any thoughts (dont say move the kettle!!) :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ok wont say it, but it seems from your description that that is the only option. move the kettle. :lol: :lol: sorry changed my mind.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

OK so Ill re-phrase the point  The only place for the kettle is where it is.........that just happens to be directly under the only spot for a underslung TV........ :roll: Does it matter.?........will I damage the TV?
Do you care??  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger,

I wouldn't put it there; the steam from the kettle will kill it.

Have you any pictures of the area perhaps we could suggest something...other than move the kettle, although it does seem the most obvious solution....I know you said don't mention it but I thought you might be using reverse psychology :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

No Rob I wouldn't use reverse thingy cos' I can't spell it.

I will try and take piccies tonite.

Thanks for your input  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger 

There are always ways around these things, but descriptions are sometimes hard to visualise.

I'm sure someone will be able to come up with an idea if you can place a picture later.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Just found some details on this item, although he states he sells on EBay I have found this link showing more detailed pictures.

>>Link to more pictures and details<<

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

OK Rob.....and others........heres the rub........

2 Piccies atached (I hope) 2nd is the site (over the kettle)....thing is that is the only power socket we have that side of the van.

The 1st piccie is another possible site, the wall is the wardrobe wall........but how would I get power to it??  

And another thing will I need and exterior arial??....and does that mean I will have to drill holes in my roof??.........I'm goin' off this idea already. :roll: 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Badger...shot 1 ( above)
Could you get a flat screen TV the right size to fix to the cupboard door and then you have a socket directly under it ? The screen would move with the door. You could - if you wished- put a small DVD player and /or Freeview box in the cupboard behind the screen then. If the socket is the one you plug your kettle into then this solution might place the TV high enough not to be damaged by kettle steam or you could open the locker and the TV would be protected by the inside of the cupboard door.

Just a thought

G


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob

A very natty little device but just a couple of caveats (apart from the price that is).

The contrast ration is a bit on the low side at 300:1 and the viewing angles could be better. I suppose that with a small screen like this it wouldn't matter much if you are viewing from closeup and direct on to the screen. 
Also would you be wanting to use it for terrestrial viewing in France? If so it appears to be PAL only so wouldn't get any sound or colour.


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*flip up*

I have one of these brackets fitted under my cupboards

i think it a b-tech 7575.

I'll post a pic of it with lcd attached in van later.

Karl


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger,

I now see what you mean although there is quite a space between the bottom of the cupboard and work surface I personally wouldn’t be happy about the steam from the kettle.

The first pic has more potential, is the electric mains etc situated in the wardrobe if so it would be simple enough to tail a socket off and place it on the outside of the wardrobe.

As for the aerial, I have recently bought an external aerial that simply attaches with a pole and sticky pads that attach to the van.

No need to drill holes in the roof, although I will be fitting an external connector box (time permitting) but you need not do that either you can simply trail the lead through a slightly open window.

Nice van by the way, looked at your pictures earlier.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> A very natty little device but just a couple of caveats (apart from the price that is).
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken,

The viewing angle was a concern but the reality is that having a panel van conversation we would never be that far from the screen anyway 

Didn't pick up on the France bit though thanks for that.

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Rob and no.....the only power is where you see the socket on that side of the van, the other cupboard is the other side of the door. I suppose I could run a feed behind panels over the door???..........couldn't I???


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger,

There is no fuse box or electrics inside the wardrobe at all, where is your control panel?

Looking at the picture again I note your microwave by the socket so perhaps all your electrics are that side  

You can fit another socket, strange how you only have the one...go and have another look to make sure  

MHS...Rob


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*bracket pics*

bracket pics


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi mhs, we got ours from b and q they tried to sell it to us for £30 but after some hagglin and red face on the supervisor they let us have it for £220 20% off for our honesty and hubby can move the aerial and watch the tv himself its great, plays dvds cds radio and has a clock


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob

Nothing in the wardrobe. Dont forget its a small van!! the one socket you see, there are 2 others behind the unit (microwave and fridge).

The rest of the electrics are on the other side of the van. I would have to run a spur from either the sockets and over the doorway to the wardrobe, or under the van (not keen on that idea.)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karl,

Nice set up there you have, this Thread was covering brackets and if you don't mind I'll copy your pictures over to it as well, will help anyone looking into brackets. Please can you give some details...price, where from etc after I have copied to the thread...thanks.

RAINE...Your a star, looks identical apart from name and a lot cheaper  B&Q Flip down TV/DVD/RADIO

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger,

I have been looking through you’re album and have seen where the control panel is, I think you have a couple of choices as I sat looking and wondered what I would do...nice layout by the way  

See my post above first a lot cheaper from B&Q  Thanks again RAINE  

You say you watch little TV anyway, this would not be my first choice but you could just use a two way adapter in the socket by the micro and then a simple extension lead over to the other side, this would leave you having a cable trailing in front of the door on the floor, or you could find a way of going over the door.

A spur off the socket would be the best answer but then you have the problem of hiding the cable.

Even though I was against the idea of putting it over the kettle the more I look at you're picture the more I think you might get away with it, you seem to have space that would allow you to place the kettle towards an edge (no children around though) and that would stop the steam gathering under the cupboard and not affect the TV.

Don't worry Badger I too have a small van now so I know what you mean.

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that rob I will poder the prob some more but off to bed now.
Sorry if I hijacked the bracket thread


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger,

Just one more thought why not use just you're gas kettle, that way you can sort it out without any worry.

If you need advice about the external aerial let me know, no need to apologise you did not hijack that thread I did, hence the reason I moved our posts.

MHS...Rob


----------

